# Worlds Ugliest Dog



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

He's the undisputed world champion for being the ugliest dog in the world - and his owner couldn't be happier. 

Sam, a 14-year-old pedigreed Chinese crested, was recent awarded the title for the third-straight year. 

Owner Susie Lockheed of Santa Barbara, Calif., couldn't be happier. 

"I've never had a dog this much in love with me," Lockheed told the Los Angles Times. "I really baby Sam, and kiss him a lot. He's a toad [that's] going to turn into a prince." 

Sam is hairless frame, covered with warts and missing some teeth. 

His right eye is blurred from cataracts, his left eye is white. 

Lockheed entered Sam in the contest after she saw "Tonight Show" host Jay Leno talking about the contest at the Sonoma-Marin Fair, which has held the contest since 1989. 

For the story and pics click below.
http://www.nbc10.com/news/4861667/detail.html


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I posted that under funny pictures a while ago lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

that is the scariest dog ive ever seen. lol


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

if that thing came into my room at night i would probally attack it on impulse cause it looks so freaky


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

to me, that is one scary looking dog! I guess that's why it won the award for Ugliest dog LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> if that thing came into my room at night i would probally attack it on impulse cause it looks so freaky


lmao!!:lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like it belongs in king tuts tomb


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah saw him in my local paper about 2 months back... he is hideous!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i guess you set you standards pretty low then


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is a better pic of him.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

when i saw that i went; aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

how could anyone be proud of THAT? lmao


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

"when i saw that i went; aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! !!!"
-solar-ton

I did exactly thr same thing.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

My sister loves him. Now I am scared of her too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I want to know how you guys got my photos and why you are posting them. I admit when those pictures were taken I was having a bad hair day but now you have just gone and hurt my feelings.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I want to know how you guys got my photos and why you are posting them. I admit when those pictures were taken I was having a bad hair day but now you have just gone and hurt my feelings.


HAHA ROFLMAO :lol: sorry fish doc! :chair:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

doc got medical schooled lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LMAO fish_doc!!!


----------

